# Trailair Equa-flex



## Pee Wee (May 31, 2005)

Has any one tryed this mod? Price was 350-400 bucks + shipping. What do you think? Trailair does not have it on there site yet so I contacted Equa-Flex on their 800 number and received the following from them. Here is a link I found of it. http://www.toyhaulermagazine.com/EquaFlex.html

Kara will Email you the info if you give her your email address.

Quote:
Equa-Flex is a rubber filled flexible equalizer for double eye leaf spring suspensions. This product is designed as an improvement over the standard equalizer that is found on the majority of RV fifth wheel and bumper pull trailers. It's a very nice step in between the standard equalizer and an air ride replacement product such as the TrailairÂ® Center Point(tm) system. It acts as a dampener to reduce damaging vibrations that occur in the center of the standard suspension. We like to comment that it's the difference between hitting something with a steel hammer and a rubber mallet. The great thing about Equa-Flex is that the harder you hit it, the better it performs.

All we need to know if the make, model, length and year of your trailer, as well as a pretty good idea of what the load on the four tires is when the trailer is loaded and connected to the truck, so that we can size the correct Equa-Flex version of the trailer size.

Installation is simple. You replace the standard equalizer with the Equa-Flex component and reconnect the shackle plates and you are done. There is nothing else to do and very little maintenance. 
Let me know if you have any more questions. 
Respectfully, 
Kara Hunt
Trailair, Inc 
409 Vandiver West, 6-201
Columbia, MO 65202
800-998-4238
cell 573-489-4238


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

This looks very interesting, less expensive than shocks and looks to be a very simple install. Dexter also makes on for their axle system but appears to be more expensive. Need feed back, from what I have found people who have it love it!
Steve


----------



## Pee Wee (May 31, 2005)

From what I see the dexter e-z flex is about half the price $240 http://dexteraxle.com/e_z_flex_suspension

John


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice info
Something to think about

Don


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

I had dogeared an ad for this product in my latest copy of TrailerLife magazine, but haven't had time to look into it yet. It does look interesting. Was the $350-$400 price for both sides?


----------



## Pee Wee (May 31, 2005)

I assume that it was, guess I should have asked. You know what happens when you assume







Sometime this week I'm going to call them and ask a few more questions that will be one of them.

John


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

This fine print was at the bottom of the Equa-Flex link: 
They have Equa-Flex equalizers that come in different weight ratings with kits starting at $395 for 2 axle trailers and $810 for 3 axle trailers delivered. The kits include the Equa Flex equalizer, shackle plates, nuts, and bolts. The bolts with the grease fittings and bronze bushings are sold as an option.

Bill


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

That is a totally sweet truck.


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

I paid $141.86 plus 10 bucks shipping for my Ez-Flex. It should arrive on Wed. My axles are fliped with new dexter parts and awaiting the final pieces







Here is a link to Dexter where I purchased mine Dexter Axle

Are you being paid by Trailair?? Alot of post accross the RV forums that look really close! Just curious.
Scott


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Scott and Jamie said:


> I paid $141.86 plus 10 bucks shipping for my Ez-Flex. It should arrive on Wed. My axles are fliped with new dexter parts and awaiting the final pieces
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scott, I think that I am also going to try the Dexter Ez-Flex, although I'll have to wait till spring to verify which axle spacing I have. Keep us updated on the install, maybe even with a picture or two.


----------



## Pee Wee (May 31, 2005)

Are you being paid by Trailair?? Alot of post accross the RV forums that look really close! Just curious.
Scott
[/quote]

No, I'm not getting paid by trailair, if I was I wouldn't be getting up at 4:30 AM five days a week







, must be doing something wrong


----------



## ron4jon (Sep 26, 2005)

This quote came from hendersonslineup.com

From: Don Wickham 
Sent: Thursday, June 28, 2007 11:48 AM
Subject: EQUA FLEX

Good Day. You can purchase my equa flex right here. I need to know your axle weight rating in order to send the correct unit. Also, we have available a wet bolt kit for greasable bushings. The EQ is 210.00 and the wet bolts kit 55.00 and 30.00 S&H to your door. Thank you for your inquiry.

Don Wickham
800-245-8309 X307
[email protected]


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Someone here bought the Equa-Flex and said it lowered the trailer 1/2" or so.
I can't seem to find the post.

If ground clearance is an issue you may want to do a search.


----------



## Sigearny (Aug 20, 2005)

I put on the equa-flex on my 25rss and I think it really helped with the trailer vibration and hopefully the longterm life of the trailer. I only paid about 250 delivered but I also got the dextor kit with all the greasable bolts already so they will throw it in for about $30 i think. If you do a search for Equa-flex you will find my mod. I did it this spring and have around 1000 miles on it so far. check out my album I think I put a few pics on it too. From the research i did it just looked like it would last longer and was rated better from what I could tell. Trailerair has a 800 number and the people were very helpful. I think it raised my trailer about 1/2 inch which is good cause 25rss are so low.


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...mp;hl=equa-flex Try this


----------



## ron4jon (Sep 26, 2005)

I have the 28FRLS 5th wheel so I have plenty of ground clearance. Sigearny's post above said he thinks it raised his TT. I hope it does because I may have a clearance problem over my pickup bed rails. My TV is a 4x4 so it sits higher than most pickups. I will deal with that later.


----------

